# Made a spring pole for Roman..



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Just got done making a spring pole for my boy Roman. He didn't know what to think of it at first, but he's getting the hang of it. I figured I would ease him into it until his stamina and strength build it, besides he's still a pup (almost 9months). Anyway here are a few random pictures from today:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

those are some good shots! he looks like he likes it. thats the kind of tire im gunna get for Odin's spring pole


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

He loves it, can't keep him away from it  I'm playing with the height a little bit so he can get used to it. As he gets stronger I'll start to raise it up a little (Still keeping his back feet on the ground). I changed the spring out today since he was maxing out the 65lb one that was on there, so I installed a 98lber, hopefully that works for a little while.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that's awesome. Roman seems to have clench down a bit better than my boy, Odin just grabs it, pulls for second and then releases so the 69lb spring is good for now. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great looking pole but I am SO jealous of your huge yard. You pup is adorable. Where you get the springs? I went to Home depot and Lowes and cant find huge ones, just stupid little ones that break pretty fast and I get nervous will poke my boys eyes out. I asked if there were any others, but the people didn't think so. They though maybe a porch spring, but neither place knew where I could find it...


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

I got my springs at Home Depot in the hardware section. They have a nice selection of various springs. The first one was a 65lb trampoline spring which was nice and I'll eventually get another one to run two of those. The one I have on there right now is a 6.5" long spring with a 98lb rating. Also if you go to the garage door section of Home Depot you can get a long 27" tension spring. They come in various rates up to 180lbs for the pair. 

He does love his big back yard and of course the huge field outside the fence. Lots of room to play.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

here's a 61 lb spring, but im sure if i look i can find others. 13/16 in. x 4 in. Zinc-Plated Extension Springs (2-Pack)-15608 at The Home Depot


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> here's a 61 lb spring, but im sure if i look i can find others. 13/16 in. x 4 in. Zinc-Plated Extension Springs (2-Pack)-15608 at The Home Depot


That spring is ver similar to the original one I used. The one I have now was in the same section as all those other ones (hardware area).

I have a new rope coming that he will hopefully like better then the tire.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he's gonna love it.. i have the same tire toy on mine.. Diesel wants no part of it, he jumps straight for the rope.. Dre is all about the tire though

i use a trampoline spring for mine.. its a closed loop on both ends so it wont bend out..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah that looks kinda like the ones I got, but I thought the ones I got are only 20lb or 50 lb and he already broke them. Thanks for he link, der lol, should have looked online instead of trying to go the store in the first place. Maybe my store was just out of the super good ones. thank everyone  Now I just gotta find some with closed ends.

This one seems kinda long: http://www.allaboutdoors.com/product_info.php?cPath=84_414&products_id=22310


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> yeah that looks kinda like the ones I got, but I thought the ones I got are only 20lb or 50 lb and he already broke them. Thanks for he link, der lol, should have looked online instead of trying to go the store in the first place. Maybe my store was just out of the super good ones. thank everyone  Now I just gotta find some with closed ends.
> 
> This one seems kinda long: Extension Spring - 170 lbs - Yellow All About Doors and Windows, Parts and Hardware


yeah that's over 2 ft of just spring. im pretty sure they have 170lb springs in a smaller size. we saw one that was maybe 8-10 inches long and over 300lbs!


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

cEElint said:


> he's gonna love it.. i have the same tire toy on mine.. Diesel wants no part of it, he jumps straight for the rope.. Dre is all about the tire though
> 
> i use a trampoline spring for mine.. its a closed loop on both ends so it wont bend out..


The trampoline spring I had was closed on both ends as well, but my boy was wearing that one out. The 98lber I put on there was open ended, but I put it in my vice and squeezed the ends shut then tack welded them closed. Only time will tell how well it works.


----------

